# SMS exorbitant teuer



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2008)

Wenn man es mal ganz genau nimmt, sagte letztens jemand in den USA, dann dürften SMS nicht so teuer sein - sie dürften quasi nichts kosten. 

[ironie]Kapieren die Amis jetzt nicht einmal mehr, wie Kapitalismus funktioniert?[/ironie]
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/The-True-Bandwidth-Cost-Of-SMS-91379
Nö, gleich der erste Kommentar klärt die Milchmädchenrechnung 





> As it was mentioned on Slashdot and on this site before as well, *people are willing to pay it, so companies are more than willing to charge it.*


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS exorbitant teuer*

Ich weiß noch als SMS zwischen einem und fünf Pfennigen gekostet haben. Damit waren die eigentlich mehr als gut bezahlt...


----------



## Smigel (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS exorbitant teuer*

Bei meiner ersten Handgurke waren die sogar noch kostenlos.


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS exorbitant teuer*

Ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein Abfallprodukt dem man seinerzeit kein Potential zutraute...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS exorbitant teuer*

Eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Das werden sich die Telcos auch nicht nehmen lassen.


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS exorbitant teuer*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Das werden sich die Telcos auch nicht nehmen lassen.


Daran habe ich auch keine Zweifel...


----------

